# Tiara Of Switzerland



## mintykev (Jul 4, 2007)

hi,

Can anyone shed any light on a watch ive got.It is by Tiara of Switzerland.

It has a 25 jewel automatic movement and is 9ct gold cased.

I would say it is at least 30 years old and would have thought it would have been quite expensive in its time.

I have looked on Google but there are no clues!!!

regards

kev


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Welcome Kev

In the 60's there were literally 100's of swiss watch manufactures, most buying in movements and just putting their name on the dial.

When the qtz revolution came a very large number of these firms went bust. I would imagine Tiara was probably one of them.

Must have been quality I would imagine wih a 25J movement.

Have you any pictures of it?


----------



## mintykev (Jul 4, 2007)

pg tips said:


> Welcome Kev
> 
> In the 60's there were literally 100's of swiss watch manufactures, most buying in movements and just putting their name on the dial.
> 
> ...


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

mintykev said:


> Hi,thanks for the info.
> 
> I have pictures but they wont paste into this mail.
> 
> I can e-mail if you really want to see the watch.


Go to somewhere like photobucket and upload it there. Select the IMG option and paste the URL into the post here.

Welcome to


----------



## mintykev (Jul 4, 2007)

strange_too said:


> mintykev said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,thanks for the info.
> ...


[tiaratiaratiara


----------



## mintykev (Jul 4, 2007)

strange_too said:


> mintykev said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,thanks for the info.
> ...


----------



## mintykev (Jul 4, 2007)

mintykev said:


> strange_too said:
> 
> 
> > mintykev said:
> ...


CHEERS!!!!!


----------

